# Digitalrev photo inspiration for the night!



## SpikeyJohnson (Aug 4, 2014)

Was cruising around one of my favorite youtube channels for photography and found this video.  I really liked the video and it was definitely different from the exciting humorous videos they normally post. It was very down to earth and inspirational. Hope you all find it the same and have a good evening.






-Spikey


----------



## Derrel (Aug 4, 2014)

Yeah, a good video. One of the better DigitalREV videos that I have seen. Good link, Spikey!


----------



## Joefbs (Aug 4, 2014)

Agreed, this video is great. I love all the DigitalREV videos, I have learned quite a bit from them.


----------



## hamlet (Aug 6, 2014)

I remember this one. back in September when i started learning about photography i searched and gathered all bits of knowledge and techniques people were using for night photography. I love night photography because it makes things intimate, but back then i didn't know i needed light to get a picture :lmao:. I'm almost a year into this and i still feel like a fish fresh out of water, because what i know and the body of work that is still out there for me to digest will take me many years.


----------



## Joefbs (Aug 6, 2014)

The music has a very Days of the New feel to it.


----------



## sscarmack (Aug 6, 2014)

Not a fan of his, but he had some good photos.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Aug 6, 2014)

Interesting idea, his videos are usually pretty entertaining and done with a sense of humor, but these photos are nothing impressive (on the waterfront there was some great scenery there and he got a picture of somebody's car parked there...). Good idea to go out at a different time of day and get a more unique look at things.


----------

